# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban is super gevaarlijk

## jaja1

hoi,

mijn vriend ging 4 weken geleden naar de dokter om iets te halen voor het stoppen met roken, kreeg recept mee voor 
ZYBAN heeft er s&#39;maandags en dinsdags 1 ingenomen en dinsdagsmiddags ging er bij hem een knop om in de hersenen
en kreeg stemmen in zijn hoofd, dwangopdrachten en die waren erg, angstig, zweten ed. naar de dokter gegaan en moest onmiddelijk stoppen met die rotzooi, kreeg pillen voor de angst, Oxazepam hielp wel wat, maar stemmen bleven, daarna antidepresiva werd alleen nog maar erger, nu heeft hij van afgelopen vrijdag Risperdal gekregen en dit middel schijnt nu wel te helpen, is een middel tegen psychose.

mensen denk goed na voor je aan deze troep begint, want wij zijn door een hel gegaan, wil je ons iets vragen mail ons maar gerust, groetjes jaja

----------


## yorya

Hallo, 

Ook ik heb zyban gebruikt, nu iets meer dan 2 jaar geleden.
Door mijn huisarts heb ik me goed laten voorlichten daar ik wist dat het een anti depressiva was. maar dat zou op mijn geen effect hebben daar ik niet depressief was.
Samen met mijn man en een vriendin zijn we begonnen, en na een week alle drie weer gestopt.
Mijn vriendin had alle bijwerkingen die er op de bijsluiter stonden.
Mijn man had die in minderen mate maar er toch last van.
En ik zat de die nacht dat ik met twee tabletten was begonnen op de eerste hulp...... met ontzettende pijn in mijn handen die ontzettend dik waren geworden en paars van kleur waren. 
Bij mij viel eigenlijk meteen het kwartje door dat dit iets met de zyban te maken had want dit was het enigste dat er op dat moment in mijn leven bij gekomen was.
Nam geen andere medicijnen, was op dat moment niet ziek . en echt gestopt met roken was ik ook nog niet. Zat nog in de eerste week.

Maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken, nu iets meer dan twee jaar en vele vele onderzoeken verder en nog steeds niet een echte oorzaak gevonden te hebben en onder tussen van baan te hebben moeten veranderen, ben ik moe gestreden om een oorzaak te vinden.De pijn in mijn handen blijft maar heeft ondertussen een plaatsje gekregen en zo proberen we de dagen door te komen.

Als ik al een advies mag geven aan de gene die er mee willen beginnen, doe het niet, dit is een levensgevaarlijk middel. 
Een dode is er al door gevallen. Ook hij heeft hier al gereageert en ook bij Rader (Het programma). maar ja bij wie moet je je beklacht doen, ....


Dit middel is nl bij toeval ondekt, toen men dit middel in Amerika ging uittesten op mensen met een depressie, merkte men dat het niet het verwachte effect had maar wel dat deze mensen gestopt waren met roken.
De link was dus vlug gelegd i.p.v. om het op de markt te brengen als een anti depressiva werd het verkocht als een medicijn dat je hielp om van je rook verslaving af te komen. Zo konden de gemaakte onkosten toch nog rendablel gemaakt worden.

Onder tussen zijn we( mijn man en ik) wel gestopt met roken want dat was nog steeds ons doel. maar op een veel goedkopere en veiliger manier.

ik wens iedereen heel veel sterkte die wil stoppen met roken, maar doe het a.u.b. niet met zyban.

----------


## patsy

hallo 
i kwou ook ff reageren op dit berichtje.Vorig jaar wou ik stoppen met roken ,en stapte naar mijn arts met de vraag om zyban voor te schrijven.maar dokter raadde het me eigenlijk af.Met tegenzin schreef ie dan maar voor.Maar..............na 14dagen kwamen de klachten.Mijn hart bonkte en bonkte heel hard,was net een sneltrein.en i kkreeg ook van die momenten dat ik black outs kreeg.In die periode had ik er met een vriendin over gepraat dat ik wou stoppen met roken en zyban nam.Zij vertelde me dan ,heb je niet gezien op het nieuws dan?Waren in buitenland al verschillende doden gevallen door het nemen van zyban en allen waren vrouwen zei ze .Tja ...i kdacht onmiddelijk aan mijn klachten ,mijn hart dat niet normaal klopte ,maar onregelmatig en heel vlug ,die black outs altijd.....i kkreeg schrik en stopte er onmiddelijk mee.Ik was wel gestopt met roken he da wel ...maar voelde me ziek en ongerust .Dus zyban heeft wel degelijk enorme neveneffecten .Later vertelde ik dit aan mijn dokter en hij zei .." das de reden waarom ik dit nooit wil voorschrijven ...maar tja ik vroeg het hem he 
dus mensen aub , let op met zyban ....bij de ene persoon komen de neven affecten vlugger dan bij de anderen maar is dus wel degelijk waar wat die personen voor mij hier vertelden he .....
ale das mijn verhaal over zyban en die liggen nu nog in mijn kast ,en heb spijt i kdaar veel geld voor gaf want is vergif .....................
groetjes

----------


## connie

Sinds vorige week slik ik nu Zyban en sinds gisteren twee tabletten per dag. Echte bijverschijnselen heb ik (nog) niet, soms een beetje hoofdpijn (maar daar heb ik vaak last van). Wellicht zijn sommige mensen gevoelig voor bepaalde stoffen, maar om nu meteen zyban als een gevaarlijk medicijn te omschrijven lijkt me wat overdreven. Als dat werkelijk zo zou zijn, neem ik aan, zou zyban toch al lang uit de handel zijn gehaald. Overigens blijf ik wel oplettend (een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee, toch). Donderdag as. stop ik met roken en hoop dat zyban mij daarmee gaat helpen. Ik blijf optimistisch.
dag Connie

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by connie_@25-11-2003, 15:47:29
> * Wellicht zijn sommige mensen gevoelig voor bepaalde stoffen, maar om nu meteen zyban als een gevaarlijk medicijn te omschrijven lijkt me wat overdreven. Als dat werkelijk zo zou zijn, neem ik aan, zou zyban toch al lang uit de handel zijn gehaald. 
> 
> *


 Droom maar lekker door dan. Er zijn zat gevaarlijke middelen die NIET uit de handel zijn/worden gehaald. GELD is namelijk de reden er achter.

----------


## jaja1

hallo ik ben op dit moment met een jongen aan het corresponderen die er zijn broer mee is verloren door ZYBAN 2 jaar geleden, en we weten nog lang niet alles.

----------


## miepster

Hi allemaal&#33; 

Ik slik zyban nu ruim twee weken, en heb geen noemenswaardige klachten. Af en toe ben ik wat suf, maar dat lijkt me logisch.... 

Het lijkt mij dat in elk medicijn rotzooi zit. Zo zijn er mensen die doodziek worden van zelfs alleen al de "verpakking" van het medicijn (bijvoorbeeld het materiaal waarvan de huls is gemaakt bij capsulus e.d.). 

Het is dan natuurlijk ook slim om géén medicijnen meer te nemen als je ze niet meer nodig hebt &#33; 

Nederland kent zeer zware eisen als het gaat om de toelaatbaarheid van medicijnen op de markt. 
Kijk voor testresultaten, beschrijvingen enz. eens op:
http://www.cbg-meb.nl
................
en vergelijk eens resultaten (IB teksten) van bijvoorbeeld Zyban, met prozac, ibuprofen, aspirine, en xeroxat of een penicilinevorm of cortisone..... (grinnik....je zou geen hoofdpijnpilletje meer durven nemen&#33 :Wink: 

Het is niet slim om mensen op deze manier de stuipen op het lijf te jagen....dokters en huisartsen weten over het algemeen heel goed wat de indicaties en contra-indicaties zijn. Als ze het al niet weten, dan zoeken ze het meestal wel op. 

En daarbij........van roken ga je ZEKER WETEN dood... dus al het mogelijke dat je kan doen om dat proces te stoppen moet je aangrijpen denk ik.


Lees zelf ook altijd goed de bijsluiters van alle medicijnen die je slikt. 


Een kleine tip: 
Als je medicijnen slikt, drink dan heeeeeeeeeel veel water. (zo&#39;n twee á 3 liter per dag). Ben je gewoon water moe? Tegenwoordig hebben ze veel "smaakjeswater" zoals van Crystal Clear (zonder bubbels). Bijna geen caloriën en je houdt je lever en nieren aktief, zodat ze goed in staat zijn de afvalstoffen van de medicijnen weg te werken. 

Enneeeehhh... als je toch wilt stoppen met roken met Zyban, is het ook slim om "zuur vruchtensap", zoals sinasappelsap te drinken. dit breekt de nicotine versneld af en het is nog gezond ook&#33;

----------


## inxsnl

> _Originally posted by miepster_@03-12-2003, 17:37:37
> * Hi allemaal&#33; 
> 
> Ik slik zyban nu ruim twee weken, en heb geen noemenswaardige klachten. Af en toe ben ik wat suf, maar dat lijkt me logisch.... 
> 
> Het lijkt mij dat in elk medicijn rotzooi zit. Zo zijn er mensen die doodziek worden van zelfs alleen al de "verpakking" van het medicijn (bijvoorbeeld het materiaal waarvan de huls is gemaakt bij capsulus e.d.). 
> 
> Het is dan natuurlijk ook slim om géén medicijnen meer te nemen als je ze niet meer nodig hebt &#33; 
> 
> ...


 Waar ik een ieder voor wil waarschuwen 
Pas op met zyban en neem nooit een dubbele dosis 
Mijn broertje is aan dit middel in een psychose geraakt en beroofde zich van het leven . Ik ben met de fabrikant om tafel geweest maar deze wast zijn handen in onschuld. maar het zal niet lang meer duren voordat ik ze op de knieen krijg. en daarbij heb ik hulp nodig van een ieder met slechte ervaringen met zyban . elk mensenleven is er een teveel en helemaal door het omstreden middel zyban en hun arrogante medewerkers . Mijn gesprek met gsk de producent heeft plaatsgevonden in de praktijk van mijn huisarts en deze staat volledig achter mij en heeft zyban sinds 12.11.2001 nooit meer voorgeschreven , heeft zelfs een klacht gestuurd naar het lareb

----------


## Schemerlampje

Ik ben sinds 5 januari gestopt met roken middels Zyban pillen. Ik wist wel dat het een paardemiddel was, omdat ik op internet research had gedaan, zie bijv. http://www.forces-nl.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB....pl?board=zyban. Maar zoals mijn huisarts zei, doorroken kent nog veel meer risicos. Zyban hielp goed met stoppen met roken, omdat je er een week voor de stopdatum mee begint en het in principe de werking van de sigaret vermindert en in mijn geval zelfs weg nam. Na twee dagen gestopt te zijn met roken, ben ik opgehouden met de pillen en heb dus de kuur vroegtijdig gestaakt. Reden hiervoor is dat mijn dromen wel een aaneenschakeling van drama- en Steven King films leken. Als je van Zyban zelf nog niet psychotisch wordt (dit kan 1 van de vele bijwerkingen zijn) wordt je het wel van het niet uitrusten. Verder kreeg ik maag/darm klachten, last van krachteloze armen en af en toe hoofdpijn steken aan de zijkant van mijn hoofd. Ook kreeg ik voor het eerst in mijn leven angstaanvallen. Ik hoef je niet uit te leggen dat dat beangstigend was. Maar goed. Ik was dus gestopt met roken en wilde Zyban niet langer gebruiken. Toen las ik op internet over het boekje "De Opluchting" (in 1 dag van het roken af) http://www.deopluchting.nl/, wat ik gekocht heb. Ik vind het boek zo goed dat ik nu kan stellen dat ik -als ik van dat boek af had geweten- nooit aan Zyban was begonnen. Het boek helpt je o.a. af te komen van het gevoel dat je nog "iets" (roken) mist na het stoppen. Ik ben er dan ook van overtuigd dat ik niet weer aan roken begin. Zelfs met uitgaan heb ik niet de neiging om te gaan roken. Ik wil niet eens weten wat er met mij gebeurd was als ik de wekenlange kuur van Zyban had af gemaakt... Ik hoop dat die rommel snel weer uit mijn lichaam gaat.. Anyways.. ik wens iedereen ontzettend veel succes en een rookvrij 2004 toe: )

----------


## Femmy

Hallo allemaal
Ik wil eigenlijk wel even iets kwijt over Zyban.Ik hoor allemaal enge 
verhalen over dit middel.ik ben er dan met geluk van afgekomen
(ook van het roken).Op 14-09 2000 ben ik met Zyban begonnen
dus nu ruim 3jaar geleden en ik moet zeggen dat ik nergens last
van heb gehad.Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik blij ben dat ik dat toen heb gedaan,ik voel me een stuk lekkerder nu ik niet meer rook .Verder wil ik iedereen heel veel sterkte wensen die op wat voor manier dan ook proberen te stoppen.

Groetjes van Femmy

----------


## Jane1975

Ik ben in november 2000 gestopt met roken met behulp van Zyban. Bij mij heeft het prima geholpen, ik heb het volgens mij maar een maand genomen en daarna was mijn wilskracht genoeg om het vol te houden. Ik rook nog steeds niet.

Ik had geen klachten, ik merkte wel dat ik er actiever van werd maar dat stond ook in de bijsluiter. Ik ben blij dat ik het gebruikt heb want na 13 jaar was ik eindelijk van die stinksigaretten en de bronchitus af (dat had ik van het roken). Super gevaarlijk zou ik het middel niet noemen.

groetjes, Jane

----------


## Ske

Jaja1, 

Jij hebt nog geluk gehad... jij hebt je vriend nog, ik ben mijn ventje kwijt...

Het moeilijke hieraan is dat je dit moeilijk kan bewijzen... Er zullen nog doden vallen en hopelijk nemen ze dit medicament EINDELIJK uit de handel!!!

Ik klink hard, maar het is de realiteit.

Er zijn inderdaad veel mensen, die geholpen worden met Zyban, maar een minderheid gaat er aan kapot en daar hoor je niks van! Het verkoopt ook niet hé!

Succes nog!!!

Ske





> hoi,
> 
> mijn vriend ging 4 weken geleden naar de dokter om iets te halen voor het stoppen met roken, kreeg recept mee voor 
> ZYBAN heeft er s'maandags en dinsdags 1 ingenomen en dinsdagsmiddags ging er bij hem een knop om in de hersenen
> en kreeg stemmen in zijn hoofd, dwangopdrachten en die waren erg, angstig, zweten ed. naar de dokter gegaan en moest onmiddelijk stoppen met die rotzooi, kreeg pillen voor de angst, Oxazepam hielp wel wat, maar stemmen bleven, daarna antidepresiva werd alleen nog maar erger, nu heeft hij van afgelopen vrijdag Risperdal gekregen en dit middel schijnt nu wel te helpen, is een middel tegen psychose.
> 
> mensen denk goed na voor je aan deze troep begint, want wij zijn door een hel gegaan, wil je ons iets vragen mail ons maar gerust, groetjes jaja

----------


## pierre

Ik zelf heb zyban vijf dagen geslikt, de eerst dag na het innnemen van het spul stond ik op en had zoiets, wat is er aan de had met mij, de tweede dag zag ik allesniet meer zitten en de derde dag had ik suicidaal neigingen ( nooit gehad, sta/stond heel positief in het leven. Ik ben nu vier maande verder en ik heb mijn angsten en zwaarmoedige stemmingen nog niet onder controle. De huisarts zei dat het niet van de zyban kon komen, ik weet wel beter. het grote geld telt, er worden mensen mee geholpen maar er gaan ook mensen aan onderdoor. Het heeft bij mij angsten geluxeerd die ik niet voor mogelijk had gehouden, mijn vermogen tot relativeren is helemaal weg, ik leer weer opnieuw en ben ook in therapie, maar ik ben soms bang of ik nog de oude kan worden.


> Jaja1, 
> 
> Jij hebt nog geluk gehad... jij hebt je vriend nog, ik ben mijn ventje kwijt...
> 
> Het moeilijke hieraan is dat je dit moeilijk kan bewijzen... Er zullen nog doden vallen en hopelijk nemen ze dit medicament EINDELIJK uit de handel!!!
> 
> Ik klink hard, maar het is de realiteit.
> 
> Er zijn inderdaad veel mensen, die geholpen worden met Zyban, maar een minderheid gaat er aan kapot en daar hoor je niks van! Het verkoopt ook niet hé!
> ...

----------


## menno

> Ik zelf heb zyban vijf dagen geslikt, de eerst dag na het innnemen van het spul stond ik op en had zoiets, wat is er aan de had met mij, de tweede dag zag ik allesniet meer zitten en de derde dag had ik suicidaal neigingen ( nooit gehad, sta/stond heel positief in het leven. Ik ben nu vier maande verder en ik heb mijn angsten en zwaarmoedige stemmingen nog niet onder controle. De huisarts zei dat het niet van de zyban kon komen, ik weet wel beter. het grote geld telt, er worden mensen mee geholpen maar er gaan ook mensen aan onderdoor. Het heeft bij mij angsten geluxeerd die ik niet voor mogelijk had gehouden, mijn vermogen tot relativeren is helemaal weg, ik leer weer opnieuw en ben ook in therapie, maar ik ben soms bang of ik nog de oude kan worden.


staat in de bijsluiter, dat gevoelige mensen ook al hebben die nooit eerder psychische klachten gehad dit soort ongewenste ellende kunnen krijgen van het slikken van Zyban (wat uit de handel wordt gehaald las ik vanwege de gevaarlijke bijwerkingen)
Ik heb zelf in de medicijnindustrie gewerkt en weet wel het e.e.a. over de regels, maar de klachten ook al is dat een minderheid zijn zo ongewoon gevaarlijk dat dit middel echt wel op de zwarte lijst gaat komen. De mensen die zulke gevaarlijke neveneffecten hebben hadden t beste een klacht kunnen indienen bij de inspectiedienst en een mailtje aan wat media dat is voldoende voor de fabrikant om te stoppen gezien de enorme negatieve publiciteit wat niet alleen de verkoop van Zyban zou kunnen schaden maar ook andere produkten die de importeurs en fabrikanten verkopen. 
beste is gewoon de redenen achter het rookgedrag te doorzien en dan te vervangen door betere gewoontes, een kuur nicotine in PIL vorm om geleidelijk af te bouwen, 20-40 jaren roken kan aanzienlijke afkickverschijnselen geven, veel hoesten door longreiniging en omdat de trilharen in de longen weer meer gaan bewegen nadat deze door teer waren vastgeslibt, t hele ontgiftigen van het lichaam duurt echt geen 3 dagen maar jaren dus omjezelf het dragelijker te maken is een 6 weekse kuur volgens voorschrift aan te raden in combinatie met een 2 maandse cursus om je hele rook gedrag te bespreken en steun heb je zeker nodig. Het is niet simpel stoppen maar na 20 of meer jaren onderdrukken van emoties het niet weten om te gaan met gewonen emoties dat is het probleem waarvan roken , drinken en wat al niet meer alleen maar de uiting is. Ik denk dat je alleen kans heb als je jezelf onder de loep durft te leggen, zonder cover ups  :Smile:  tenslotte heeft dat meer voordelen dan de nadelen van het roken.

----------


## erikdegroot

Bij deze raad ik iedereen zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken!!!! 

Via een kennis vernam ik van Zyban, als hulpmiddel om van het roken af te komen. Aangezien ik zeer graag wilde stoppen met roken heb ik de dokter om een recept gevraagd. 

Na 3 dagen (oftewel 3 pillen) Zyban te hebben ingenomen, kreeg ik de meest enge ervaring uit mijn leven. Ik stond op mijn balkon 3 hoog en vroeg mij af hoe het zou zijn om van het balkon af te springen!!!! Werkelijk waar!!! Bizar!!! Waanzin en benauwend eng!!! Voor de duidelijkheid; ik heb nog nooit ook maar de minste suicidale neiging gehad in mijn leven, en ben een zeer gelukkig mens. Ook als persoon ben ik zeer stabiel. Ik heb nog nooit welke vorm dan ook van psychische klachten gehad.

Na deze creepy ervaring ben ik naar binnen gegaan en heb de balkondeur gebarrikadeerd!!! Ik heb heel veel water gedronken en mijn enig wens was op dat moment dat deze chemische troep zo snel mogelijk uit mijn lichaam verdween. Ik was erg bang! Uiteraard ben ik direct gestopt met die Zyban-troep!!! De volgende dag durfde ik nog steeds niet het balkon op!!! Inmiddels ben ik gelukkig over die vrees heen. 

Door deze ervaring kan ik me echter goed indenken dat mensen echt suicidale neigingen krijgen van die zyban-troep.... waarbij er vreselijke dingen kunnen gebeuren. ZEER GEVAARLIJK!!!Gelukkig bleef het bij mij bij een gedachte..... 

Ik raad een ieder dan ook zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken. Dit troep is levensgevaarlijk. Probeer alsjeblieft andere hulpmiddelen om van het roken af te komen!!!! 

Gr, 
Erik

----------


## fredcooijman

> Ik ben in november 2000 gestopt met roken met behulp van Zyban. Bij mij heeft het prima geholpen, ik heb het volgens mij maar een maand genomen en daarna was mijn wilskracht genoeg om het vol te houden. Ik rook nog steeds niet.
> 
> Ik had geen klachten, ik merkte wel dat ik er actiever van werd maar dat stond ook in de bijsluiter. Ik ben blij dat ik het gebruikt heb want na 13 jaar was ik eindelijk van die stinksigaretten en de bronchitus af (dat had ik van het roken). Super gevaarlijk zou ik het middel niet noemen.
> 
> groetjes, Jane


nee hoe wou jij het dan noemen.er zijn nu inmiddels al 75 doden door zyban ,je heb gewoon geluk gehad.maar ze zijn wel gestopt nu.daar had je bij kunnen zijn .wat gelukkig niet zo is.

----------


## Agnes574

Dit is een thread die al bijna 4 jaar op medicity staat....

Ik wil zelf ook heel graag stoppen met roken maar zal het zéker niet mbv Zyban doen...

Wat me wel verbaast is;er zijn ondertussen al 75 doden(enkel Nederland??)en toch hoor ik nog in mijn omgeving dat het nog steeds wordt voorgeschreven en gebruikt(hier in Belgie)... 

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Pythagoras

Met alle respect voor de mensen met negatieve ervaringen. 

Maar uitspraken als er zijn al 75 doden gevallen zou ik toch graag gestaafd zien. Het is wel heel erg makkelijk om zomaar een getal te roepen. 

Zelf ben ik na verschillende pogingen door de jaren heen deze keer gestopt met Zyban, geen noemenswaardige bijverschijnselen ondervonden. Wel ook depressieve gevoelens gehad(tijdelijk de eerste weken), maar die had ik bij de andere stoppogingen ook. Zelfs toen ik Cold Turkey was gestopt.. was in mij geval dus puur van het afkicken.

26 jaar +/- 30 sigaretten per dag en dan stoppen, dat vinden je hersenen niet zo leuk..

Ik ga niet beweren dat Zyban volledig ongevaarlijk is, maar mijn zoals mijn huisarts zei : "roken is vele malen slechter". Als je geen psychisch verleden hebt, laat je dan niet afschrikken. Hab je dat wel overleg dan goed met je arts..

Mvg,
Patrick F.

----------


## Pythagoras

Rechtzetting,

Het middel waar ik positieve ervaringen mee heb was niet zyban, maar Champix!

Enkele jaren geleden heb ik ook eens een kuur Zyban gedaan, en daar had ik inderdaad zelf ook nogal wat bijwerkingen van, hartklopingen, vreemde gewaarwordingen in mijn hoofd(alsof er een warme vloeistof doorloopt) en nog tal van andere, waardoor ik hiermee voortijdig gestopt was.

Mvg,
Patrick F.

----------


## zybanner

hallo allemaal,
ik ben nu 2 weken met een dosis van 1 p/pd bezig, eerder als antidepri dan stoppen met roken, wat wel de volgende stap is.

ik heb vrijwel geen bijw rkingen, de bijwerkingen die i
heb zijn subtiel en makkelijk te relativeren, zodat mijn lichaam zich aanpa t ipv afstoot, dit regel je zelf. vor diegenen die nooit mentaal hun lichaam hebben moeten overwinnen, kan ik me voorstellen dat het vergif is, wanner je ertegen gaat vechten. laat het zijn w rking doen, en dan, heb Ik iig nergens last van. verder is een medicijn voor de een, vergif voor de ander: kinderen gaan dood aan de hartmedicijnen van opa(waar opa sterker van wordt), opa gaat dood aan bacterieen waar het kind sterker van wordt. het zit hem allemaal in de aanwezige antistoffen in je lichaam en de prikkel waarop dezen worden aangemaakt. door veel water te edrinken kan je lichaam het beter adsorberen. let op, maar wees niet angstig, dit triggert een tijdbommetje van altijd aanwezige angst in je hoofd.sowieso helpt angst nooit bij medicatie, rust daaren tegen wel. het is dus zeeer belangrijk dat je je emoties onder controle hebt, dat je niet paniekt maar afwacht(je kan ertoch niks aan doen wann het fout gaat, behalve je lichaam het rustig af te laten breken, het stofje zit in je bloed, op het moment dat je paniekt, gaat je hartslag en bloeddruk omhoog en neem je meer stoffen op uit je Bloed, wanneer je rust, ve plaats je afvalstoffen naar je bloed, naar je darmen/zweetklieren/ledematen, daarna naar de wc/buitenlucht/vochtophopingen.)

kortom, blijf rustig en focus niet te veel wann. het fout gaat, bel je arts en d ink veel water en eet absorberende dingen(bruin brood, ontbijtkoek, beschuit, rijst, pasta,etc.)
verder raad ik aan zuivel te gebruiken, dit heeft een incapselend effect op medicijnen, zorgt voor een smooth transport van de stoffen

gr.

----------


## Riccardo23

Hallo Beste mensen,, ik ben 23 jaar oud en ik wilde op de 24/11/09 stoppen met roken ik heb op die datum zyban medicijne van de huis arts voor geschereven gehad ik ben hier inmiddels een week met sigaretten begonnen en eigenlijk daarna zou ik nog meer weken met zyban verder hadden moetten gaan maar ik heb dit de 2de week maar 4dagen volgehouden dit ivm dat zyban medicijnen niet goed waaren voor mij ik werd helemaal gek in me zelf ik heb halucinaties gekregen daar door in mijn slaap droomde ik dat er een vliegtuig boven mijn huis neer storte en dit soort dingen had ik normaal niet en ik werd er ook heel rustig op het leek wel als of ik mij zelf niet meer was voelde me heel erg slapjes spieren deden zeer tijdens het zwemmen en ook op straat mensen zien roken dit maakte me helemaal gek door cyban ik ben hier op 28/11/09 met cyban gestopt en verder gegaan met roken ,, ik vind het niet goed van me zelf dat ik weer verder gegaan ben met roken ik had een heele goede reden om te stoppen met roken namenlijk wou ik heel graag mee doen met popstars 2010 maar ja dat zal hem warschijnenlijk niet meer worden of zou je als je rookt wel mee kunnen doen met popstars 2010 ??? laat het mij even weten als iemand hier ervaring mee heeft alvast bedankt Mvg:riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Riccardo23

Waarom zou je niet mee kunnen doen met een zangprogramma wanneer je rookt?
Bij zo'n programma gaat het om je stem/prestaties/uiterlijk/talent etc. Als roken er bij jou voor zorgt dat je stem verslechterd, dan zou ik eerder gaan stoppen. Maar wanneer jij geen hinder aan je stem hebt wanneer jij rookt kun je gewoon een poging wagen hoor  :Wink: 

Hoeveel super beroemde sterren roken zelf wel niet?  :Wink:  Het klinkt ook niet logisch dat al die miljoenen deelnemers aan popstars, dat daar geen eentje van rookt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Riccardo23

Oke,, ja ik wist dat niet idd dat als je rookt wel of niet mee kon doen maar oke dan weet ik dat in ieder geval dan kan ik gewoon lekker blijven roken :-) ben ik wel blij mee ,, en dan nog eens een keer mee doen idd met popstars 2010 is weer in het najaar Groet Riccardo

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Riccardo23

Ben benieuwd! Kun je een beetje goed zingen! :Big Grin: ? Ik kijk ieder seizoen popstars, vooral de voorrondes, soms zijn er zulke kansloze figuren tussen, lig ik afentoe helemaal dubbel om!

----------


## Riccardo23

Hallo, Bester sylvia,, nou ja goed zingen op zich wel maar of het nou echt spatje zuiver is :-) lol dat betwijfel ik af en toe nog wel maar als je msn hebt of e-mail kan ik je wel een keer een liedje stuuren wat ik gezongen heb hoor als je dat leuk lijkt ,, nog een vraagje tussen door hoe oud bent u ,, gewoon uit nieuwschierigheid hoor :-) Groetjes van Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Riccardo,

Ik heb je ff een PM gestuurd  :Wink:

----------


## ravy

hoi schemerlampje

jaren geleden dat je hier reageerden maar ik heb de opluchting besteld ben erg benieuwd
thanks

----------


## sietske763

zyban, stofnaam wellbutrin, is een AD, zou het daardoor komen dat mensen zoveel klachten hebben, want als je start met een AD word je ook niet vrolijk en krijg je zelfs ook suicidale klachten....
heb zelf een poging gedaan, maar geen klachten(miss omdat ik AD gebruik)
zyban(wellbutrin)wordt in 150mg gegeven als stoppoging.
mijn vriendin krijgt het in 300mg omdat ze het als AD krijgt, heeft in het begin veel bijwerkingen gehad, 3 maanden later niet meer..en is het voor haar de beste AD die er is...ze rookt trouwens niet...en mij is het niet gelukt ondanks de zyban(wellbutrin)

----------


## sietske763

over 2 dagen start ik met zyban (wellbutrin 300 mg), dit is een AD dosis en ik doe het om de positieve dingen die het middel wel geeft, wat ik bij mijn vriendin zie en dat het door longartsen nog steeds aanbevolen wordt als stopmiddel bij roken(wat ik dus moet)
ik ben totaal niet bang voor de bijwerkingen(als ik ze krijg......?)het voordeel is als je het in 300mg xr krijgt als AD dat het vergoedt wordt.
een verandering van AD geeft bij heel veel mensen veel angsten en andere klachten, zie wat ik hierboven postte.

----------


## leonaa21

al zou het echt zo slecht zijn geeft de dokter het toch niet lijkt mij! En geloof jullie ook allemaal wel maar gebruik het nu pas voor de 2de dag en heb niet echt ergens last van... Alleen beetje suf..
maar wie weet Komt dat nog

----------


## sietske763

ik ben na een week gestopt met zyban(ipv mn AD dus kreeg 300 mg xr)ik werd van 300mg erg onrustig en sliep vreselijk slecht, door het slechte slapen ben ik weer overgegaan op mn oude AD.
de bijwerking van onrust/slecht slapen zouden ongeveer 3 maanden duren,
dat vind ik te lang...wil kwaliteit van mn leven niet verpesten.
ik moest stoppen met roken...
is dus niet gelukt.
rook nu een E sigaret, kan je langzaam de ampullen nicotine minderen, heel wat goedkoper dan zyban en nicotine pleisters en gewoon roken

----------


## smurfje

hoi hoi 

Ik gebruik ook zyban nu in mijn tweede week zie het niet meer zitten heb een poging gedaan en ik ben volgens mensen heel erg aggresief geworden deprsief terwijl ik zo niet ben ik ben een persoon die lol heeft in zijn leven blij alles heel gelukkig maar niet meer sinds ik zyban gebruikt.Heb de dokter gebelt omdat ik ook antiderasiva slik en dit mag dus niet samen gebruikt worden met zyban (ondekt op internet) leuk he als artsen er niks over weten.Je kan beter zelf alles op zoeken of iets wel of niet samen kan met de medicatie die je moet gaan slikken. Dus ik kan zeggen dat ik blij ben dat er mensen zijn die tegen mij zeiden dat ik heel anders was en dat de zelfmoordpoging niet is gelukt anders was mijn kind nu alleen geweest fijn zulke kut medicatie zet mensen tot zelfmoord aan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leonaa21: Medicijnen kunnen altijd bijwerkingen geven en soms blijft het hèèl lang in de handel ondanks dat men weet dat het niet helemaal goed is....Ga af op je eigen gevoel en de werking ervan....voelt het slecht dan navraag doen bij huisarts en stoppen!  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb wel medicijnen gekregen voor pijnstilling....ik nam het elke dag met steeds meer tegenzin in maar probeerde het even vol tehouden omdat men vaak zegt dat je het minstens 3 weken moet slikken...ik wilde volhouden en niet zeuren.....uiteindelijk na vele klachten heb ik het ziekenhuis gebeld en het toegelicht...ik mocht onmiddelijk stoppen en dat heb ik gedaan....later las ik in een krantenartikel dat het spul uit de handel is gehaald wegens hartritmestoornissen etc....misschien is het een goed middel maar dat het nog niet goed genoeg was....in Nederland is men wel voorzichtig...eerst wordt alles uit den treure getest, daarna komt het in de handel, en/of fabrikanten bieden en prijzen het aan bij Artsen en Apothekers die er soms voor beloond worden....alles is dus mogelijk...Luister altijd goed naar de SIGNALEN van het LICHAAM.....
alle goeds voor allen....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Smurfje: Ik lees net U verhaal....wat fijn dat je er nog bent en wat verdrietig dat dit kon gebeuren....heel veel sterkte gewenst, dus stoppen met dat medicijn!!!!
ondanks je ellende wens ik je toch een goed weekend toe...

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Robin003

Zyban - http://european-medications.org

----------


## artman

Zyban gevaarlijk?
Ik gebruik het product nu drie weken, zonder enige rare bijwerking!
wel wat droge mond maar meer is er niet
Ik ben nu al 7 dagen rookvrij en het gaat goed!
in plaats van een sigaret steek ik nu zoethout tussen mijn lippen

als iets goed is moet het ook eens gezegd worden

----------

